# Halle



## Starsmom

I just went to look for the thread from Vicki (barefoot contessa) to post about Halle and it's gone. So here's a new thread... Although I do not know who, as hinted to in the other thread, I can safely say Halle _*is*_ going to be with a SM member. Vicki is totally heartbroken, and has spent the day saying her goodbys. :crying:


----------



## CloudClan

Marsha,

I believe there was a reason that thread was taken down. 

After hearing about this thread over on YorkieTalk: Breeders please beware of this yt member!! - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community I have to wonder if she was just as broken up about the other 6 dogs she has given up in a similar way in the past 3 years. 

I sure hope that whoever on SM is getting this pup does ok with her and I pray as well that this doesn't end up as an opportunity for another dog to end up in a similar situation. rayer:


----------



## Katkoota

:new_shocked: WOW is all i can say....and I remember that her thread got me down (with all other sad stories/videos i came across with in different places in just one day)!!!!

I am just mad at myself for allowing that thread of her situation to effect my day. I just hope that Halle goes to the place that she belongs and REALLY hope that NO MORE other fluff will have to go through the same thing again!!!!


----------



## Orla

I'm confused!


----------



## SpringHasSprung

I sure was taken in too. Although I didn't comment on the Halle thread, I was following it closely and, like you The Malts&Me, I was deeply affected. I was sad and upset for "Vicki" and was trying to figure out some way to help both Halle and "Vicki". This kind of thing really rips through honest trust in people. HOW people can be this devious is just beyond my comprehension. UGH! I was upset that I couldn't find the thread again and was really questioning what the heck was going on. Now it all makes perfect sense, unfortunately.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## suzimalteselover

I was very distraught over Vicki's thread. I feel very sad for her dogs. I hope Vicki gets the professional help that she needs.


----------



## MaryH

This is heartbreaking for ALL the dogs who have been rehomed and for all the humans who have been duped. I may sound like a broken record but this situation is exactly why I will not discuss puppies via the internet or email. Call me so that I know a real person with a real phone number exists and if the discussion goes well then meet me somewhere to discuss and possibly see puppies. That face to face opportunity is priceless both for the buyer and the seller.

And, when you read something on this forum that is not "quite right" at the very least let the admins know so it can be looked into further. There is a scam artist on every corner. Off my soapbox now ...


----------



## pammy4501

CloudClan said:


> Marsha,
> 
> I believe there was a reason that thread was taken down.
> 
> After hearing about this thread over on YorkieTalk: Breeders please beware of this yt member!! - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community I have to wonder if she was just as broken up about the other 6 dogs she has given up in a similar way in the past 3 years.
> 
> I sure hope that whoever on SM is getting this pup does ok with her and I pray as well that this doesn't end up as an opportunity for another dog to end up in a similar situation. rayer:


Good work Carina! I certainly hope the member here hasn't been duped into taking a dog wiht health issues etc. I knew there was something about her that was wrong. Why would anyone resist help from rescue and be requesting a "re-homing fee".


----------



## 3Maltmom

CloudClan said:


> Marsha,
> 
> I believe there was a reason that thread was taken down.
> 
> After hearing about this thread over on YorkieTalk: Breeders please beware of this yt member!! - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community I have to wonder if she was just as broken up about the other 6 dogs she has given up in a similar way in the past 3 years.
> 
> I sure hope that whoever on SM is getting this pup does ok with her and I pray as well that this doesn't end up as an opportunity for another dog to end up in a similar situation. rayer:


Yup, and I pray she went to a GOOD home. I also pray money was not exchanged.


----------



## 3Maltmom

MaryH said:


> This is heartbreaking for ALL the dogs who have been rehomed and for all the humans who have been duped. I may sound like a broken record but this situation is exactly why I will not discuss puppies via the internet or email. Call me so that I know a real person with a real phone number exists and if the discussion goes well then meet me somewhere to discuss and possibly see puppies. That face to face opportunity is priceless both for the buyer and the seller.
> 
> *And, when you read something on this forum that is not "quite right" at the very least let the admins know so it can be looked into further. There is a scam artist on every corner.* Off my soapbox now ...


Exactly ~ :thumbsup:

And yep, you, and Pam, are right. Something seemed terribly wrong with the original thread. Especially coming from someone who was involved with Yorkie Rescue. How odd, she wouldn't consider a Rescue. Perhaps it's because Rescues will not pay for the dog. Once again, I hope this dog was not purchased.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

All I can say is WOW. I'm a little confused here. I was willing to take Halle in and even offered to return her, once Vicki got settled. I sure hope Halle gets the good home she deserves and whom ever gets her, that she is healthy. Sad...


----------



## pammy4501

3Maltmom said:


> Yup, and I pray she went to a GOOD home. I also pray money was not exchanged.


 But I get ya dollars to doughnuts that she negioated a fee for herself!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Honestly, one of the worst parts about this after SM has been 'scammed' by Vicki - is the next time a legitimate, established member finds themselves in a situation where they cannot keep their malt, that thread will most likely be removed before help can be given. Vicki's 'rehome' was in violation of SM rules (I don't think anyone can argue that) and it's just too bad that this person has most likely ruined it for the next person who truly needs help. 

I didn't like the tone of the request from the start and felt like Barefoot Contessa was 'dumping' the problem on SM and her attitude about rescue was disturbing. The fact that she wouldn't even consider it was a huge red flag to many of us. 

To the SM member who got duped into taking Halle, I hope everything goes smoothly for you!! You are a special person.


----------



## MaryH

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, one of the worst parts about this after SM has been 'scammed' by Vicki - is the next time a legitimate, established member finds themselves in a situation where they cannot keep their malt, that thread will most likely be removed before help can be given. Vicki's 'rehome' was in violation of SM rules (I don't think anyone can argue that) and it's just too bad that this person has most likely ruined it for the next person who truly needs help.
> 
> I didn't like the tone of the request from the start and felt like Barefoot Contessa was 'dumping' the problem on SM and her attitude about rescue was disturbing. The fact that she wouldn't even consider it was a huge red flag to many of us.
> 
> To the SM member who got duped into taking Halle, I hope everything goes smoothly for you!! You are a special person.


I would hope that if the situation arises again the thread will not be removed. However, I would also hope that the poster would not be allowed to request a "rehoming fee" and that the poster would not be allowed to across the board disparage all rescue groups. There ARE legitimate people who desperately need help and desperately need guidance as to where to turn. SM is blessed with a number of members who ARE affiliated with legitimate rescue organizations and they ARE long time members who others on this forum have met, have socialized with, and have adopted wonderful dogs from. Personally, I believe that this particular thread should have been removed or at the very least rewritten as soon as it appeared because of the clear violation in requesting a rehoming fee.


----------



## Miss_Annie

Wow... Just wow...


----------



## michellerobison

I wondered,why she was so adamant against rescue.How could anyone not consider rescue? I thought maybe the rehoming fee was just to weed out the dangerous people... But the way she posted it,made me suspicious.
I had a customer who was the same way,she'd get something and tire of it quickly and sell it off or throw it way.Didn't matter if it was stuff or animals...

Besides, if it came down to my son or my dog,especially if the son commited a crime that forced my eviction,the son would have to go,not the fluffs!

It was an odd premise to say the least.
I hope an SMer's got Halle,even if money was exchanged,it's worth it to rescue a pup in need...

Something tells me she will do it again...


----------



## bellaratamaltese

MaryH said:


> I would hope that if the situation arises again the thread will not be removed. However, I would also hope that the poster would not be allowed to request a "rehoming fee" and that the poster would not be allowed to across the board disparage all rescue groups. There ARE legitimate people who desperately need help and desperately need guidance as to where to turn. SM is blessed with a number of members who ARE affiliated with legitimate rescue organizations and they ARE long time members who others on this forum have met, have socialized with, and have adopted wonderful dogs from. Personally, I believe that this particular thread should have been removed or at the very least rewritten as soon as it appeared because of the clear violation in requesting a rehoming fee.


I completely agree. I've met so many wonderful SM members. Even though she later said 'I guess I don't need a rehome fee', the fact that it was even mentioned broke sm rules. And it was posted in 'rescue' and she wouldn't even consider surrendering to rescue? 

Very sad situation.


----------



## 3Maltmom

michellerobison said:


> I wondered,why she was so adamant against rescue.How could anyone not consider rescue? I thought maybe the rehoming fee was just to weed out the dangerous people... But the way she posted it,made me suspicious.
> I had a customer who was the same way,she'd get something and tire of it quickly and sell it off or throw it way.Didn't matter if it was stuff or animals...
> 
> Besides, if it came down to my son or my dog,especially if the son commited a crime that forced my eviction,the son would have to go,not the fluffs!
> 
> It was an odd premise to say the least.
> I hope an SMer's got Halle,*even if money was exchanged,it's worth it to rescue a pup in need...*
> 
> Something tells me she will do it again...


I know your heart is in the right place, but I strongly disagree.

Money CANNOT be exchanged. This is the problem. There are many
dogs in Pet Stores, from Mills, which I protest against on a daily basis. 
We've had members say they, "Rescued" a dog from a pet store. Yep, 
they paid $1,000, lined that store's pocket book, and supported a flippin' mill. Wow, way to "Rescue", support this crap financially. Makes me sick.

Know I love ya, just tired. I've spent most of my weekend dealing with rescue dogs. So those who want to "help" rescue, by purchasing a dog from a BYB, Mill/Petstore, DON'T. You're not helping, you're adding to the problem.


----------



## 3Maltmom

bellaratamaltese said:


> I completely agree. I've met so many wonderful SM members. *Even though she later said 'I guess I don't need a rehome fee',* the fact that it was even mentioned broke sm rules. And it was posted in 'rescue' and she wouldn't even consider surrendering to rescue?
> 
> Very sad situation.


Oh yes, the "word" was already out there. And yep, it was *MUCH* later when she retracted. That thread should have been deleted as soon as it was posted. The dog was, basically, up for sale.

To the new owner of Halle. Get her vet checked, and spayed ASAP.
She could go into heat any day now.


----------



## Orla

So, this person basically wanted to sell her malt? and she has done this with other dogs?

I never saw the thread.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

amby said:


> So, this person basically wanted to sell her malt? and she has done this with other dogs?
> 
> I never saw the thread.


She said she needed to rehome her dog this weekend due to moving and an arrested son, etc and was asking a rehoming fee. She refused to consider rescue because she knew some were scam artists and she needed to know who her baby went to. When it was mentioned that it wasn't in her dog's best interest to request a rehoming fee, she said 'i guess i don't need it'. 

So yes, she posted it in rescue, asked for money and refused to surrender her dog to rescue and apparently has done this multiple times with multiple different breeds. And she has started several threads with 'pictures' but oddly, no pictures have ever shown up. 


Marsha, I'm glad you started this thread.


----------



## Orla

bellaratamaltese said:


> She said she needed to rehome her dog this weekend due to moving and an arrested son, etc and was asking a rehoming fee. She refused to consider rescue because she knew some were scam artists and she needed to know who her baby went to. When it was mentioned that it wasn't in her dog's best interest to request a rehoming fee, she said 'i guess i don't need it'.
> 
> So yes, she posted it in rescue, asked for money and refused to surrender her dog to rescue and apparently has done this multiple times with multiple different breeds. And she has started several threads with 'pictures' but oddly, no pictures have ever shown up.
> 
> 
> Marsha, I'm glad you started this thread.


Thanks for explaining it Stacy!

wow - its just awful


----------



## mss

"Rehoming fee" is a Craigslist term. I wonder if she got the dog from a source like that in the first place. I've heard about people getting dogs from Craigslist and then turning around and selling them--on Craigslist. 

And since there are no pictures--I looked for some the other day, too--I wonder what the dog looks like--if anything ... 

I hope nobody has been hurt by this, including legitimate rescuers. 

Hug our own little ones closer!


----------



## silverhaven

What a shocker....:angry::angry: :new_shocked::new_shocked: I was feeling sorry for her, and was thinking maybe she really needed the money. Sounds more like she is just a puppy collector. How terribly sad, it is as they age that you discover you have a truly awesomely rewarding friend.


----------



## MaryH

Bump. This thread needs to reach as many as possible, especially the breeders who are SM members. Everyone else, feel free to keep bumping this thread for awhile.


----------



## Johita

Her original thread did seem kind of odd - esp. with the whole not wanting to go the rescue route and wanting a re-homing fee from someone who was going to take your dog that you supposedly loved so much and give it another chance at a great life.


----------



## Madison's Mom

michellerobison said:


> Besides, if it came down to my son or my dog,especially if the son commited a crime that forced my eviction,the son would have to go,not the fluffs!


That is EXACTLY what I thought when I read the original post!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Madison's Mom said:


> That is EXACTLY what I thought when I read the original post!


Yep, if my son commited a crime, causing my eviction, he would be toast, not my dogs.


----------



## allheart

Okay doing my part to bump. How very very very sad. Oddily enough, I didn't find anything "off" about the thread, besides the fact that she would be able to give up her fluff , that part never left me, and I just felt it was because she fell on such hard times. And yup, I was trying to figure out a way to adopt her baby and I will be completely honest, would pay her fee because of her situation. But it had my stomach in knots, that she had to/or was willing to give up her baby. 
I just can't comprehend it all. Why do this?

And I agree, because her son messes up, her fluff has to pay the price  NO WAY.

Okay, that's my take on this sad situation and so it is an honest bump.


----------



## 3Maltmom

allheart said:


> Okay doing my part to bump. How very very very sad. Oddily enough, I didn't find anything "off" about the thread, besides the fact that she would be able to give up her fluff , that part never left me, and I just felt it was because she fell on such hard times. And yup, I was trying to figure out a way to adopt her baby and I will be completely honest, would pay her fee because of her situation. But it had my stomach in knots, that she had to/or was willing to give up her baby.
> I just can't comprehend it all. Why do this?
> 
> And I agree, because her son messes up, her fluff has to pay the price  NO WAY.
> 
> Okay, that's my take on this sad situation and so it is an honest bump.


I love YOU!!

So yep, another honest bump, because I LOVE YOU ~ :wub:


----------



## oliveira101903

Ok ... What is going on I'm a little nervous now . I am supposed to get Halle tomorrow from Vicki. I just got home from camping and I am now reading this. I am confused and now a little scared !!!!! Help PLEASE FILL ME IN !!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

You are certainly going to have your hands full! Didn't you also just bring home that cute Shitzu puppy Bandit two weeks ago??? How are he and snowflake getting along?

I would advise that you read through this thread for information, I wish you the best!


----------



## Starsmom

oliveira101903 said:


> Ok ... What is going on I'm a little nervous now . I am supposed to get Halle tomorrow from Vicki. I just got home from camping and I am now reading this. I am confused and now a little scared !!!!! Help PLEASE FILL ME IN !!!!!


I sent you a PM Crystal.


----------



## MaryH

oliveira101903 said:


> Ok ... What is going on I'm a little nervous now . I am supposed to get Halle tomorrow from Vicki. I just got home from camping and I am now reading this. I am confused and now a little scared !!!!! Help PLEASE FILL ME IN !!!!!


Oh, good Lord, this situation is now tying me up in knots!! I am going to be brutally honest here, I do not mean to hurt your feelings, but I do mean that you need to OPEN YOUR EYES AND RETHINK YOUR DECISION TO GET HALLE!! And the reasons go well beyond the fact that you may be acquiring a dog from someone with a history of dumping them and my guess is that you have agreed to pay a price for Halle, too.




oliveira101903 said:


> I know Bandit is not a maltese he's a shih tzu but, was hoping someone had some info !!!!!
> Bandit is a 11 week old shih tzu. I got him from a 16 year old girl who's mom wouldn't let her keep him after he tore up there couch. I don't no much about him the girl got him off craigslist from a couple in RI about a week later when my husband so the girl again (she is a customer @ our store) he said you didnt tell me he has a temper ...the girls reply was oh you just hit him when he's fresh (really so glad she couldnt keep him)!!!!
> Problem is when i pick him up to go in his pen or because he's doing something he shouldn't he goes nuts viciously trying to bite me growling, biting and thrashing his body around to try to get me .... everyone tells me its puppy temper he will grow out of im not so sure ... He plays great with Snowflake and he is good with kids... he flips out when i try to move him from a area or pick him up (except for when i picking him up out of his pen than hes lovey dovey)
> Has anyone experienced this????
> What should I do????


You posted just over a week ago that you have a biting 12 wk. old Shih Tzu, a 2 yr. old Maltese and children. That isn't enough to handle and now you've committed to acquiring a 7 mo. old Maltese, too? Quite frankly, what are you thinking? Did you hire a trainer for Bandit? Do you even still have Bandit? Leaving aside the issues surrounding the person you are getting Halle from, do yourself a favor and deal with the issues you already have before taking on another dog.


----------



## njdrake

Wow, I'm confused. 
I saw the original thread but I haven't been on much the past few days and it looks like I missed a lot.


----------



## oliveira101903

Hunter's Mom said:


> You are certainly going to have your hands full! Didn't you also just bring home that cute Shitzu puppy Bandit two weeks ago??? How are he and snowflake getting along?
> 
> I would advise that you read through this thread for information, I wish you the best!


Yes, I am going to have my hands full for awhile but, as we all know puppies are not puppies forever. Bandit and Snowflake get along great and always have. He was not doing good at 1st with being picked up at certain times but , I have been working on it and for as of Fri. has not tried to bite me when I pick him up .


----------



## Dixie's Mama

oliveira101903,
I know nothing about Vicki's thread as I never saw it. I do know that Carrie came from Diamond Maltese in FL. She was born 9/3/09. She never had any health problems that I knew of when I was corresponding with Vicki which I haven't done since early July. 
If you would like to PM me I'd be glad to talk to you.


----------



## oliveira101903

MaryH said:


> Oh, good Lord, this situation is now tying me up in knots!! I am going to be brutally honest here, I do not mean to hurt your feelings, but I do mean that you need to OPEN YOUR EYES AND RETHINK YOUR DECISION TO GET HALLE!! And the reasons go well beyond the fact that you may be acquiring a dog from someone with a history of dumping them and my guess is that you have agreed to pay a price for Halle, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted just over a week ago that you have a biting 12 wk. old Shih Tzu, a 2 yr. old Maltese and children. That isn't enough to handle and now you've committed to acquiring a 7 mo. old Maltese, too? Quite frankly, what are you thinking? Did you hire a trainer for Bandit? Do you even still have Bandit? Leaving aside the issues surrounding the person you are getting Halle from, do yourself a favor and deal with the issues you already have before taking on another dog.


She doesnt not want any money and has never brought it up in the conversations I had with her actually I brought it up. She doesnt want money as of right now and as of finding this out if she does ask for any I would definetly not .

yes I have a 13 week old male shih tzu and a 3 year old female maltese and 2 daughters and my own home and our own buisness. This is a problem why????
Bandit was bitiing when I first got him only when being picked up and that is all . He is great with my maltese, and kids and my mom has also puppysat him this weekend while we were away and she also has a dog he is not food aggressive dog agressive. He just wasnt doing good with being picked up he was also being hit from his previous owner. i have been working with him on this and I also contacted a trainer in my area who says I am doing everything I should be to break him of this and guess what he hasnt done this for a few days now. 
I am just as nervous about this situation now since hearing all this but, there is no money going to be exchanged!!!!! So know i just hope she is healthy .


----------



## oliveira101903

Dixie's Mama said:


> oliveira101903,
> I know nothing about Vicki's thread as I never saw it. I do know that Carrie came from Diamond Maltese in FL. She was born 9/3/09. She never had any health problems that I knew of when I was corresponding with Vicki which I haven't done since early July.
> If you would like to PM me I'd be glad to talk to you.


Sorry I am a little confused who is CArrie????/


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oliveira101903 said:


> Sorry I am a little confused who is CArrie????/


 
I think she meant Halle....just typed it or remembered it wrong


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oliveira101903 said:


> She doesnt not want any money and has never brought it up in the conversations I had with her actually I brought it up. She doesnt want money as of right now and as of finding this out if she does ask for any I would definetly not .
> 
> yes I have a 13 week old male shih tzu and a 3 year old female maltese and 2 daughters and my own home and our own buisness. This is a problem why????
> Bandit was bitiing when I first got him only when being picked up and that is all . He is great with my maltese, and kids and my mom has also puppysat him this weekend while we were away and she also has a dog he is not food aggressive dog agressive. He just wasnt doing good with being picked up he was also being hit from his previous owner. i have been working with him on this and I also contacted a trainer in my area who says I am doing everything I should be to break him of this and guess what he hasnt done this for a few days now.
> I am just as nervous about this situation now since hearing all this but, there is no money going to be exchanged!!!!! So know i just hope she is healthy .


I don't think Mary meant anything negative about your situation, only trying to point out that adding another dog to the mix right now might very well turn into a nightmare situation for you and your kids. Hopefully it won't! I don't blame you for being nervous - I would be also. So glad to hear that money is not changing hands. 

have you seen any pics of Halle?


----------



## pammy4501

This is why rescues screen.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Hunter's Mom said:


> I think she meant Halle....just typed it or remembered it wrong


Halle didnt' come from Diamond though - she is from a BYBer/puppy mill, if I recall correctly. Is Carrie another puppy that Vicki has? :huh:


----------



## CloudClan

Hunter's Mom said:


> I think she meant Halle....just typed it or remembered it wrong


Did she mean Halle, because in the earlier thread it was said that Halle came from some BYB in TX. 

In other posts BarefootContessa said she was going to get a dog from Diamond and one from TnT.

I hope breeders will see this thread and watch out for this person.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

oliveira101903 said:


> Sorry I am a little confused who is
> CArrie????/


Sorry, like I said I never saw her thread. I thought it was her second Malt, Carrie, who IS from Diamond Maltese she must be rehoming. She was crazy nuts about Halle who was from a BYB. Sorry to add to the confusion.


----------



## oliveira101903

All I can say is I am sick to my stomach to right now. Going to get a good nights rest and figure this out in the am....


----------



## Dixie's Mama

She told me she was inquiring about a TNT Malt but couldn't wait so got Halle. I don't think TNT would ship a dog unless she's changed since we got Dixie.


----------



## CloudClan

She has Carrie as well? And the Yorkie called Tess? 

OMG, everybody continue to pray for these dogs. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

She had Tessa, a Yorkie, when she got Halle. She told me Tessa kept attacking Halle so she finally gave her to her daughter who lived close by. I think Tessa was just jealous of Halle and needed more attention and to adjust but what do I know.
Then 1st week of July she got Carrie from Diamond Maltese flown to her. Apparently she must have re-homed Carrie too. Halle was always the one she loved so much she said.
I got to talking to her b/c we were both from the same state. Then when I got to MA I didn't hear from her very often. Then I decided it was best to just let it go and drift away. To say I'm glad I did is an understatement.


----------



## MaryH

I bet there is a Carrie, too. Did you all miss the thread awhile ago where Vicki said she was getting one from Du Tran?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come-14.html



barefoot contessa said:


> *I unknowingly got my 1st maltese Halle from a Greeder but I am getting my 2nd maltese next week fom a wonderful breeder. I have learned so much from my short time on SM from some of you wonderful people. She is from Mr. Duv Tran of Diamond Maltese. I can hardly contain myself.*


And before she got Halle she posted that she was getting one from TNT Maltese ... I wonder if she got that one, too.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/40-sm-vbulletin-help-area/103877-i-am-total-clutz.html#post1755119



barefoot contessa said:


> *I am totally ilterate whwn it comes to photos/Would someone be so kind to walk me thru taking a picture of my pooch for my avator and how to post it and how to take it on my cell phone. I have my cell phone's usb cord plugged in. Sorry for my ignorance in advance. I really want to start taking pictures and figured my avator would be a great place to start! Thankyou in advance.*
> *Vicki and Tessa*
> *P.S. Great news,think I found my little malt girl , a lovely lady who owns Tnt from Florida.:HistericalSmiley:*


And, last but not least, she PMd me on July 30 asking if I had a male puppy available for her. According to her recent post, that was a mere 17 days after her "life fell apart." I told her I did not have any puppies available but gave her my phone number and suggested she call me if she wanted to talk about puppies. Never got a call. And I invited her to come out to the Fitchburg, MA shows so that she could meet up with Carina and me and meet some of our dogs. She never showed. I thank God that I did what I always do ... phone call then meeting ... before ever considering selling a puppy.

Edited to add one more "coincidence" ... Vicki joined Spoiled Maltese on March 8, 2010 ... it only took her 6 days between getting banned from one dog forum to finding her way to another one.


----------



## momtoboo

:smstarz: She has another Maltese named Carrie? This just keeps getting stranger & stranger. I thought she had 1 Maltese,Halle & 1 Yorkie.


----------



## 3Maltmom

oliveira101903 said:


> *All I can say is I am sick to my stomach to right now.* Going to get a good nights rest and figure this out in the am....


Don't be sick about it. Don't pay one dime to Vicki. Get Halle spayed.

It's a shame Vicki's thread went on so long.


----------



## 3Maltmom

MaryH said:


> I bet there is a Carrie, too. Did you all miss the thread awhile ago where Vicki said she was getting one from Du Tran?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come-14.html
> 
> 
> 
> And before she got Halle she posted that she was getting one from TNT Maltese ... I wonder if she got that one, too.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/40-sm-vbulletin-help-area/103877-i-am-total-clutz.html#post1755119
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least, she PMd me on July 30 asking if I had a male puppy available for her. According to her recent post, that was a mere 17 days after her "life fell apart." I told her I did not have any puppies available but gave her my phone number and suggested she call me if she wanted to talk about puppies. Never got a call. And I invited her to come out to the Fitchburg, MA shows so that she could meet up with Carina and me and meet some of our dogs. She never showed. I thank God that I did what I always do ... phone call then meeting ... before ever considering selling a puppy.
> 
> *Edited to add one more "coincidence" ... Vicki joined Spoiled Maltese on March 8, 2010 ... it only took her 6 days between getting banned from one dog forum to finding her way to another one*.


 
Yep, I noticed that as well.


----------



## Starsmom

3Maltmom said:


> Don't be sick about it. Don't pay one dime to Vicki. Get Halle spayed.
> 
> It's a shame Vicki's thread went on so long.


She isn't going to pay her anything. And YES spaying is in the near future.The OP states there is a voucher for spaying from Friends of Animals. The first thing she's going to do is take her to the vet she uses, and get a complete checkup. She's just hoping Halle is healthy. 

I hope Crystal doen't back out out of fear, then Halle's future will cetainly be uncertain.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

So where is the Diamond dog now?


----------



## CloudClan

Starsmom said:


> She isn't going to pay her anything. And YES spaying is in the near future.The OP states there is a voucher for spaying from Friends of Animals. The first thing she's going to do is take her to the vet she uses, and get a complete checkup. She's just hoping Halle is healthy.
> 
> _I hope Crystal doen't back out out of fear, then Halle's future will cetainly be uncertain._


Honestly, it is up to Crystal to decide what she can handle now, however I would back out of this if it were me. It sure looks like Crystal was trying to help out in a situation where someone was in need, and was not actually looking for a dog when this came about as she already has a young pup who needs a lot of her attention right now. Considering that this person is not as needy as she tries to appear, that is no longer a good reason to do this. 

Halle's future is uncertain. So is the next dog that this woman will get when she is placed. To me this is like "rescuing" from a petstore. All you do is make room for the next one to be used in a similar way. It doesn't help.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Starsmom said:


> She isn't going to pay her anything. And YES spaying is in the near future.The OP states there is a voucher for spaying from Friends of Animals. The first thing she's going to do is take her to the vet she uses, and get a complete checkup. She's just hoping Halle is healthy.
> 
> *I hope Crystal doen't back out out of fear*, then Halle's future will cetainly be uncertain.


She won't. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green444

First post. I hope I do this right.
I became disgusted with her first post regarding placing the pup when she trashed rescue, so didn't read after the first day or so. But, from what I did read, I got the impression that this woman lived in public housing. If so, how could she afford these dogs?
Am I wrong that there are no pictures of Carrie or no "announcement" after the dog came to live with her? When I finally get my pup, I will be shouting it from the roof top.
I have two concerns. One is that this woman has "phantom" dogs just so she can get attention. I'm not a member of the Yorkie forum, so couldn't read all the thread, but I got the impression that there were several dogs mentioned of different breeds.
Another concern is that she might be one who acquires dogs cheap just to sell them for a profit later. Some get dogs from rescue, and others buy from puppymills to later resale for a profit. 
If there really is a Hallie, it is possible that she planned to get a "rehome" fee, but when she got called on the carpet here, she decided to cut her loss and let this one go. I just hope, if there is a pup, she doesn't have serious health concerns.


----------



## pammy4501

It is getting a little hard to figure out what her motives here are . But why was she looking for a male puppy from Mary? Makes me go Hmmmm.....


----------



## Cosy

The more I read this thread the more confused I am.
Does anyone have the scorecard?


----------



## Starsmom

Cosy said:


> The more I read this thread the more confused I am.
> Does anyone have the scorecard?


:HistericalSmiley:You are too funny Brit. Everyone must stay tuned for tomorrow's events. I am certain Crystal will be posting at least one update.


----------



## silverhaven

This is crazy stuff, Halle, Carrie, etc etc etc. and asking Mary for a male????? wowsers. I will stay tuned. Thread bumped  

:Waiting:


----------



## Green444

It's a good thing I don't have to go to work today because I stayed up way too late reading the thread on Yorkietalk after joining. Like someone mentioned above a score card was needed just to keep up with all the players (dogs) this woman mentioned as owning. She also mentioned that she had shown two male Yorkies to their championship years ago, and had two or three litters. She said she did rescue, and talked about a variety of dogs she had then in several breeds. While a member of Yorkietalk she mentioned mixes such as Yorkietese, Chi/Yorkie mixes, as well as purebred Yorkies, Chi's, and Shiz tzu (?). As for occupation, she said she was disabled, but had a degree in early childhood, had worked as something to do with medical records, had previously owned a grooming shop, and her last mentioned employment was bus monitor for autistic children part time. 
I can't believe I snooped like this. Next I'll be watching soap operas. <lol>


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Ok I am lost, but then again. It's all making me dizzy just trying to keep up here, much less previous threads on YT.

I sent her an PM- letting her know that I would gladly give Halle a home, until she could get on her feet. Maybe I'm to gulliable, but I really think she has Halle's best interest at heart. But then again, I like to see the good in people, before the bad and sometimes I am wrong. 



> Hi Laura!
> You are in Georgia! A couple of Sm members want Halle and I think I have chose the right family! I am shocked that noone offered a rehoming fee but thats people for you! I just hope she will be cherished! I paid $850 for her plus all her vet bills and her accessories are Included. I pray that Crystal will keep her word and email me photos from time to time. This is a awful time in my life emotionally and financially having to move. You are sweet.If you were closer I would of loved for you to have Halle. She goes on thursday. I am dreading this.
> Thanx for caring,
> Vicki


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I also read the her first thread and was taken back how easy it was for her to give up Halle. I don't want to judge her beacuse I don't walk in her shoes, but if there is a Halle and a Crystal I pray they get wonderful homes with a families that will cherish them.


----------



## Orla

ummm - I think that there might be no Halle....

"Vicki" seems like the average troll - making up puppies and stories.

I have other opinions too but won't post them incase they are not true.


----------



## Katkoota

Ok the more I read, the more I learn, the more confused I become....


----------



## michellerobison

3Maltmom said:


> I know your heart is in the right place, but I strongly disagree.
> 
> Money CANNOT be exchanged. This is the problem. There are many
> dogs in Pet Stores, from Mills, which I protest against on a daily basis.
> We've had members say they, "Rescued" a dog from a pet store. Yep,
> they paid $1,000, lined that store's pocket book, and supported a flippin' mill. Wow, way to "Rescue", support this crap financially. Makes me sick.
> 
> Know I love ya, just tired. I've spent most of my weekend dealing with rescue dogs. So those who want to "help" rescue, by purchasing a dog from a BYB, Mill/Petstore, DON'T. You're not helping, you're adding to the problem.


 
You're right it will just encourage the wrong behaviour...
Luv yah too!


----------



## michellerobison

Green444 said:


> First post. I hope I do this right.
> I became disgusted with her first post regarding placing the pup when she trashed rescue, so didn't read after the first day or so. But, from what I did read, I got the impression that this woman lived in public housing. If so, how could she afford these dogs?
> Am I wrong that there are no pictures of Carrie or no "announcement" after the dog came to live with her? When I finally get my pup, I will be shouting it from the roof top.
> I have two concerns. One is that this woman has "phantom" dogs just so she can get attention. I'm not a member of the Yorkie forum, so couldn't read all the thread, but I got the impression that there were several dogs mentioned of different breeds.
> Another concern is that she might be one who acquires dogs cheap just to sell them for a profit later. Some get dogs from rescue, and others buy from puppymills to later resale for a profit.
> If there really is a Hallie, it is possible that she planned to get a "rehome" fee, but when she got called on the carpet here, she decided to cut her loss and let this one go. I just hope, if there is a pup, she doesn't have serious health concerns.


I wondered if there was a phantom dog too. She has a picture on her avatar but she mentioned she had freinds w/ Maltese,could have gotten that piccie anywhere.. I went to look if she had any piccies in a gallery,usually we get to see piccies of pets in a gallery,Maybe not all the members choose to post piccies for reasons I wouldn't be able to guess..privacy,fear of dog napping ,hard to say.
I thought it odd ,she didn't post piccies on the forum either..

Remember the poster who would LOL in her posts constantly claiming she has Maltese and was intersted in showing them...then claimed pups from a particular breeder, then claimed someone was giving her a free show dog? I wish I could remember the name,but she got called out on the forum for her stories not matching ,got defensive and eventually left. She's done this under a couple other aliases before...

Anyway,we've gotten enough crazies ,you can't keep track w/o a score card....


----------



## uniquelovdolce

wow , i wasnt on all weekend , and friday i read but i was too busy at work , i found it strange how she was willing to give up halle so easily because didnt she just get halle .. anyway the more i read the more confused ive gotten .. this is crazy , i just wish that if there is a halle she gets a good home.


----------



## The A Team

pammy4501 said:


> It is getting a little hard to figure out what her motives here are . But why was she looking for a male puppy from Mary? Makes me go Hmmmm.....


 
Almost seems like she may have wanted to breed dogs now....

This whole situation is so sad. And what's worse, we may have banned her from here, but she'll probably continue doing what she's doing somewhere else.


----------



## MaryH

amby said:


> ummm - I think that there might be no Halle....
> 
> "Vicki" seems like the average troll - making up puppies and stories.
> 
> I have other opinions too but won't post them incase they are not true.


 
While many of the stories may be made up, the dogs and puppies are for real. People have confirmed that they have sent dogs to Vicki. She may not be posting pictures because the dogs come and go so quickly it might be tough for her to keep track of who she sent what picture to.

This is all so heartbreaking for the dogs and for the people who have been fooled.


----------



## Orla

MaryH said:


> While many of the stories may be made up, the dogs and puppies are for real. People have confirmed that they have sent dogs to Vicki. She may not be posting pictures because the dogs come and go so quickly it might be tough for her to keep track of who she sent what picture to.
> 
> This is all so heartbreaking for the dogs and for the people who have been fooled.


oh no 

It just seemed so fake - it would have been better if it was


----------



## Miss_Annie

MaryH said:


> While many of the stories may be made up, the dogs and puppies are for real. People have confirmed that they have sent dogs to Vicki. She may not be posting pictures because the dogs come and go so quickly it might be tough for her to keep track of who she sent what picture to.
> 
> This is all so heartbreaking for the dogs and for the people who have been fooled.


 
and that just completely broke my heart into pieces... I really would've rathered her been pretending to have all these dogs... Those poor babies!! :angry:


----------



## mss

The A Team said:


> Almost seems like she may have wanted to breed dogs now....
> 
> This whole situation is so sad. And what's worse, we may have banned her from here, but she'll probably continue doing what she's doing somewhere else.


I don't think she's banned, is she? I think it would not be a good idea do ban her so quickly as it might leave Crystal no way to contact her if she wants to.

If Crystal does still want to take Halle, I hope she will meet in a neutral place and have another adult with her. And get something in writing from Vicki that she is irrevocably surrendering Halle to her.


----------



## k/c mom

mss said:


> I don't think she's banned, is she? I think it would not be a good idea do ban her so quickly as it might leave Crystal no way to contact her if she wants to.
> 
> If Crystal does still want to take Halle, I hope she will meet in a neutral place and have another adult with her. And get something in writing from Vicki that she is irrevocably surrendering Halle to her.


Great points!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie

I searched her and it doesn't look like she's banned... Hopefully Halle gets her forever home stat!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Ok I am lost, but then again. It's all making me dizzy just trying to keep up here, much less previous threads on YT.
> 
> I sent her an PM- letting her know that I would gladly give Halle a home, until she could get on her feet. Maybe I'm to gulliable, but I really think she has Halle's best interest at heart. But then again, I like to see the good in people, before the bad and sometimes I am wrong.


Wow, this says a lot right here, Laura, that she was shocked nobody offered her a rehoming fee and implying people were in the wrong for not doing so. That was nice of you to offer to take her!


----------



## KAG

Thanks to all for figuring out this mess. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Starsmom

mss said:


> I don't think she's banned, is she?* I think it would not be a good idea do ban her* so quickly as it might leave Crystal no way to contact her if she wants to.
> 
> If Crystal does still want to take Halle, *I hope she will meet in a neutral place and have another adult with her.* And get something in writing from Vicki that she is irrevocably surrendering Halle to her.


I believe since Crystal doesn't drive in city traffic she will be accompanied by hubby.

If she were banned her dog acquisitions cannot be monitored.

It's after noon on the East Coast, we shouldn't have much longer to see an update.


----------



## k/c mom

Starsmom said:


> I believe since Crystal doesn't drive in city traffic she will be accompanied by hubby.
> 
> If she were banned her dog acquisitions cannot be monitored.
> 
> It's after noon on the East Coast, we shouldn't have much longer to see an update.


Is the "rehoming" supposed to take place today?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

TheMalts&Me said:


> Ok the more I read, the more I learn, the more confused I become....


 
me to:blush:


----------



## harrysmom

The more I read, the sadder I get!!! :smcry:


----------



## Starsmom

k/c mom said:


> Is the "rehoming" supposed to take place today?


Yes. Crystal wanted a morning exchange, but Vicki said she had to go to housing court. It's a 3 hr. round trip for Crystal, hope it isn't for naught. :blink:


----------



## MaryH

amby said:


> oh no
> 
> It just seemed so fake - it would have been better if it was


According to the posts on YorkieTalk, even the folks at her vet's office gave an "off the record" negative review. This is a for real situation and I just wonder what breed she's going to hit on next ... which leads me to my next couple of thoughts ....

Maybe some of you folks who have a little bit of free time would be willing to search the internet for other small breed forums, register, and keep an eye out for her. If you come across anything that even remotely raises your antenna feel free to send it along to those of us (i.e., Deb, Carina, me) who have years of experience among us in screening folks and sniffing out the bad apples.

To the Admin Team - I have no idea what, if anything, was done behind the scenes regarding Barefoot Contessa's initial post. It was flagged and reported on the very first day but not removed until Saturday morning. I'm not implying at all that the situation was ignored or mishandled by anyone on the Admin Team; I do understand that everyone has a life and other obligations and I do understand that different people have different thoughts on how something should be handled. If this was a case where the admin team discussed this post and decided to leave it be I'm wondering if you would be willing to consider expanding the discussion/decision making group on these types of posts to include one or more people who have had direct, long-term experience with rescue, rehoming, and screening (and, yes, I'm thinking of Deb, Carina and me in particular). From the beginning of that now infamous thread Deb, Carina and I had some very grave concerns. The thread was flagged, PMs were sent, etc. I for one would be happy to weigh in privately in the future and I'm betting Deb and Carina would be willing to do the same. We may be able to add another and/or different perspective based on our experience in rescue. Just a thought.


----------



## mpappie

MaryH said:


> According to the posts on YorkieTalk, even the folks at her vet's office gave an "off the record" negative review. This is a for real situation and I just wonder what breed she's going to hit on next ... which leads me to my next couple of thoughts ....
> 
> Maybe some of you folks who have a little bit of free time would be willing to search the internet for other small breed forums, register, and keep an eye out for her. If you come across anything that even remotely raises your antenna feel free to send it along to those of us (i.e., Deb, Carina, me) who have years of experience among us in screening folks and sniffing out the bad apples.
> 
> To the Admin Team - I have no idea what, if anything, was done behind the scenes regarding Barefoot Contessa's initial post. It was flagged and reported on the very first day but not removed until Saturday morning. I'm not implying at all that the situation was ignored or mishandled by anyone on the Admin Team; I do understand that everyone has a life and other obligations and I do understand that different people have different thoughts on how something should be handled. If this was a case where the admin team discussed this post and decided to leave it be I'm wondering if you would be willing to consider expanding the discussion/decision making group on these types of posts to include one or more people who have had direct, long-term experience with rescue, rehoming, and screening (and, yes, I'm thinking of Deb, Carina and me in particular). From the beginning of that now infamous thread Deb, Carina and I had some very grave concerns. The thread was flagged, PMs were sent, etc. I for one would be happy to weigh in privately in the future and I'm betting Deb and Carina would be willing to do the same. We may be able to add another and/or different perspective based on our experience in rescue. Just a thought.



I just logged in to a shih tzu forum I used to read, (my log in still worked after 5 years!) I will check it every so often.


----------



## michellerobison

MaryH said:


> According to the posts on YorkieTalk, even the folks at her vet's office gave an "off the record" negative review. This is a for real situation and I just wonder what breed she's going to hit on next ... which leads me to my next couple of thoughts ....
> 
> Maybe some of you folks who have a little bit of free time would be willing to search the internet for other small breed forums, register, and keep an eye out for her. If you come across anything that even remotely raises your antenna feel free to send it along to those of us (i.e., Deb, Carina, me) who have years of experience among us in screening folks and sniffing out the bad apples.
> 
> To the Admin Team - I have no idea what, if anything, was done behind the scenes regarding Barefoot Contessa's initial post. It was flagged and reported on the very first day but not removed until Saturday morning. I'm not implying at all that the situation was ignored or mishandled by anyone on the Admin Team; I do understand that everyone has a life and other obligations and I do understand that different people have different thoughts on how something should be handled. If this was a case where the admin team discussed this post and decided to leave it be I'm wondering if you would be willing to consider expanding the discussion/decision making group on these types of posts to include one or more people who have had direct, long-term experience with rescue, rehoming, and screening (and, yes, I'm thinking of Deb, Carina and me in particular). From the beginning of that now infamous thread Deb, Carina and I had some very grave concerns. The thread was flagged, PMs were sent, etc. I for one would be happy to weigh in privately in the future and I'm betting Deb and Carina would be willing to do the same. We may be able to add another and/or different perspective based on our experience in rescue. Just a thought.


 
Maybe they could republish it w/ a disclaimer and have it closed for further comments or contact. I think it would be good to have it available in case someone an another forum would happen to Google it for the same reason...it would be available for comparison or similarities.. Kinda the same way Deb or who ever cross posted links to the Yorkie forum ,helped clear some things up...


----------



## Bailey&Me

Wow. I just have to say that this has me in complete shock. I did read through the original thread started by Vicki about Halle’s rehoming and like you all, I found it incredibly sad. Although I sympathized with her “situation,” I just could never understand people being able to give up their pet so easily. I know that I would go to the moon and back for Bailey and my cat and would never be able to part with them. However, I can’t really judge anyone else’s decisions unless I’ve “walked a mile in their shoes” so I just kept quiet, and just gave her the benefit of the doubt…I figured she had exhausted every other option she had and now was desperate enough that she had to give Halle up. I felt sad for her. 

Now, reading this thread, I am at a complete loss for words…I also don’t really under the situation fully. If she keeps acquiring new dogs, only to “rehome” them later on, what in the world is her motivation for doing this??? I assume she is spending hundreds, if not thousands, on buying these puppies and on their supplies and vet bills (well, I hope)…and I don’t think there is any way she could recover all of that in “rehoming” fees. So what is she getting from this? 

I also have to say that this is the sort of thing that always prevented me from joining any forum or anything like that on the internet. SM is the first forum I have ever joined, and that too after many months of “silently observing”…when I first joined, I never intended anything more than to read through threads for info on rescues, nutrition, behavior, etc…but I quickly became hooked because I found the members to be so warm and helpful that I had to start actively participating. It’s scary to think that there are people out there who are not really what they seem. Just reminds me to be much more careful of what I believe and what I share, because you really never know…

I am glad SM members are taking a stand against this and trying to prevent this from happening to others. I wish the best for poor Halle and the member adopting her. Part of me also hopes that this whole thing is a big misunderstanding…


----------



## michellerobison

I sympathized too,I couldn't do it,I couldn't even give up the fosters I took in,but that's a whole different situation,that is truly a gift of love.
I could understand the rehoming fee to weed out the bad people ,as a ruse to weed them out,but to actually be disappointed someone didn't offer a rehoming fee is another matter...

Taking in a free dog is still an expense,no such thing as a free dog....

The flat out refusal of rescue bothered me ,rescues carefully screen.

That would be like saying no to Deb and others like SCFM who are so careful to find the best homes for the fluffs. In doing so breaking their hearts each time,to let go of such precious ones,only to do it again.

But it's over ,most likely,we'll see when Crystal posts an update..Bless her heart for being able to take Halle.

I wonder too,what breed will be next...
Maybe it's like conpulsive sopping,only thing is collecting animals. Kinda tough to hoard if she's in a multi occupied dweling like an appartment complex.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I just want to say that I don't approve of what investigations by others has uncovered about Halle's story or that of her mother's. However, while we all air our frustrations or concerns I think there is a positive that has come out of this that should be recognized. A member came to the forum for help when things (appeared) to be dire and the health and safety of her dog was at issue. Within moments, this member had advise and possible opportunities to give her beloved Halle a safe home. In the end, a member came forward and will (we assume) be welcoming Halle into her home. While it seems the intentions of the original poster weren't as true as they seemed, I want to *applaud *this forum and its members for doing what they could to help a member in perceived need.

This sense of community and its compassion for its members by its members is an amazing quality of this forum and that's why I love SM! :heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

:goodpost:


Hunter's Mom said:


> I just want to say that I don't approve of what investigations by others has uncovered about Halle's story or that of her mother's. However, while we all air our frustrations or concerns I think there is a positive that has come out of this that should be recognized. A member came to the forum for help when things (appeared) to be dire and the health and safety of her dog was at issue. Within moments, this member had advise and possible opportunities to give her beloved Halle a safe home. In the end, a member came forward and will (we assume) be welcoming Halle into her home. While it seems the intentions of the original poster weren't as true as they seemed, I want to *applaud *this forum and its members for doing what they could to help a member in perceived need.
> 
> This sense of community and its compassion for its members by its members is an amazing quality of this forum and that's why I love SM! :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Hunter's Mom said:


> I just want to say that I don't approve of what investigations by others has uncovered about Halle's story or that of her mother's. However, while we all air our frustrations or concerns I think there is a positive that has come out of this that should be recognized. A member came to the forum for help when things (appeared) to be dire and the health and safety of her dog was at issue. Within moments, this member had advise and possible opportunities to give her beloved Halle a safe home. In the end, a member came forward and will (we assume) be welcoming Halle into her home. While it seems the intentions of the original poster weren't as true as they seemed, I want to *applaud *this forum and its members for doing what they could to help a member in perceived need.
> 
> This sense of community and its compassion for its members by its members is an amazing quality of this forum and that's why I love SM! :heart:


Personally, I love the fact that SM came together to help in this situation! I hope if it ever happens again, SM does the same wonderful thing.

However, I do strongly feel it was also in the forum's best interest to divulge the information that was found about the original poster. How many of us did her story affect? Many of us became emotionally invested in this sad story. 

If the 'investigation' and what it uncovered hasn't been shared though, I feel that would not have been fair to the people who had stepped forward to help. They should have all the facts, esp if they are walking into a potentially sticky situation. It was not shared in the original thread (and that wasn't just because it was closed) but only came about because someone started a new thread and asked what had happened to the thread and Halle. It wasn't posted just to cause trouble and point fingers. 

I personally hope that Barefoot Contessa is not banned (and not sure why she would be, since other than the no dog selling rule, she hasn't really broken any others) I think if she does have something going on that compels her to buy puppies only to turn around and rehome them, I hope she gets the support she needs to overcome that. I do not know her and I have not ever talked to her, so I don't feel comfortable speculating on 'why' she has rehomed multiple puppies in a short amount of time, but I just hope she gets help for it, if needed.


----------



## mss

Starsmom said:


> Yes. Crystal wanted a morning exchange, but Vicki said she had to go to housing court. It's a 3 hr. round trip for Crystal, hope it isn't for naught. :blink:


I see from her profile statistics that she was on this website in the late morning. I wonder if _any_ of us will hear from her. 

Edited to add: Stacy, I like the kind message you wrote.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

bellaratamaltese said:


> Personally, I love the fact that SM came together to help in this situation! I hope if it ever happens again, SM does the same wonderful thing.
> 
> However, I do strongly feel it was also in the forum's best interest to divulge the information that was found about the original poster. How many of us did her story affect? Many of us became emotionally invested in this sad story.
> 
> If the 'investigation' and what it uncovered hasn't been shared though, I feel that would not have been fair to the people who had stepped forward to help. They should have all the facts, esp if they are walking into a potentially sticky situation. It was not shared in the original thread (and that wasn't just because it was closed) but only came about because someone started a new thread and asked what had happened to the thread and Halle. It wasn't posted just to cause trouble and point fingers.
> 
> I personally hope that Barefoot Contessa is not banned (and not sure why she would be, since other than the no dog selling rule, she hasn't really broken any others) I think if she does have something going on that compels her to buy puppies only to turn around and rehome them, I hope she gets the support she needs to overcome that. I do not know her and I have not ever talked to her, so I don't feel comfortable speculating on 'why' she has rehomed multiple puppies in a short amount of time, but I just hope she gets help for it, if needed.


Stacy, 

I wasn't saying that I didn't feel the information shared wasn't appropriate or that it shouldn't have been shared. I did not think my post came across that way but - perhaps it did.

What I was trying to say was that I didn't approve the behaviors of Barefoot Contessa that was uncovered by the investigation. But that I was very happy and proud of the responses from members.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Hunter's Mom said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I wasn't saying that I didn't feel the information shared wasn't appropriate or that it shouldn't have been shared. I did not think my post came across that way but - perhaps it did.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that I didn't approve the behaviors of Barefoot Contessa that was uncovered by the investigation. But that I was very happy and proud of the responses from members.


Oh hahaha! Sorry! I took it to mean you didn't approve of her being investigating and the info shared. 

I agree with you, I'm also happy and proud of SM! and i really hope this doesn't ruin it for the next person (who is legit) who runs into trouble and needs to find a home for their malt.


----------



## barefoot contessa

I have only rehomed 1 dog in 30 years and those of you who have nothing better to do than spread lies are a bunch of bimbos. If I was not thinking in the best interest of Halle I would sell her .I am sick and tired of reading lie after lie of myself . I am the 1 that has been taken in Kat, I thought you were kind and have spent many hours watching your videos and you are going to bad mouth me without knowing me or talkin to me...... Whoever started this thread needs a new hobby!


----------



## MaryH

barefoot contessa said:


> I have only rehomed 1 dog in 30 years and those of you who have nothing better to do than spread lies are a bunch of bimbos. If I was not thinking in the best interest of Halle I would sell her .I am sick and tired of reading lie after lie of myself . I am the 1 that has been taken in Kat, I thought you were kind and have spent many hours watching your videos and you are going to bad mouth me without knowing me or talkin to me...... Whoever started this thread needs a new hobby!


Where is Carrie? Is she still with you?


----------



## Orla

MaryH said:


> Where is Carrie? Is she still with you?


yes, I would like to know too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

barefoot contessa said:


> I have only rehomed 1 dog in 30 years and those of you who have nothing better to do than spread lies are a bunch of bimbos. If I was not thinking in the best interest of Halle I would sell her .I am sick and tired of reading lie after lie of myself . I am the 1 that has been taken in Kat, I thought you were kind and have spent many hours watching your videos and you are going to bad mouth me without knowing me or talkin to me...... Whoever started this thread needs a new hobby!


Not to point out the obvious, but you *did* try to sell her on here.


----------



## barefoot contessa

pammy4501 said:


> But I get ya dollars to doughnuts that she negioated a fee for herself!!


You are a total idiot!


----------



## mss

What is the latest, then--do you still have Halle or have you rehomed her to a member of this forum (or to someone else) or do you still have her?


----------



## Orla

well,you seem to be ignoring the question asking if you still have Carrie...

I think that speaks for itself....


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Bailey&Me said:


> Wow. I just have to say that this has me in complete shock. I did read through the original thread started by Vicki about Halle’s rehoming and like you all, I found it incredibly sad. Although I sympathized with her “situation,” I just could never understand people being able to give up their pet so easily. I know that I would go to the moon and back for Bailey and my cat and would never be able to part with them. However, I can’t really judge anyone else’s decisions unless I’ve “walked a mile in their shoes” so I just kept quiet, and just gave her the benefit of the doubt…I figured she had exhausted every other option she had and now was desperate enough that she had to give Halle up. I felt sad for her.
> 
> Now, reading this thread, I am at a complete loss for words…I also don’t really under the situation fully. If she keeps acquiring new dogs, only to “rehome” them later on, what in the world is her motivation for doing this??? I assume she is spending hundreds, if not thousands, on buying these puppies and on their supplies and vet bills (well, I hope)…and I don’t think there is any way she could recover all of that in “rehoming” fees. So what is she getting from this?
> 
> I also have to say that this is the sort of thing that always prevented me from joining any forum or anything like that on the internet. SM is the first forum I have ever joined, and that too after many months of “silently observing”…when I first joined, I never intended anything more than to read through threads for info on rescues, nutrition, behavior, etc…but I quickly became hooked because I found the members to be so warm and helpful that I had to start actively participating. It’s scary to think that there are people out there who are not really what they seem. Just reminds me to be much more careful of what I believe and what I share, because you really never know…
> 
> I am glad SM members are taking a stand against this and trying to prevent this from happening to others. I wish the best for poor Halle and the member adopting her. Part of me also hopes that this whole thing is a big misunderstanding…


 
:goodpost:


----------



## Starsmom

OK ladies... All the B.S. aside, I want to know if Crystal came for Halle.


----------



## Katkoota

and the confusion continues......


----------



## Miss_Annie

Starsmom said:


> OK ladies... All the B.S. aside, I want to know if Crystal came for Halle.


Agreed!


----------



## barefoot contessa

bellaratamaltese said:


> Halle didnt' come from Diamond though - she is from a BYBer/puppy mill, if I recall correctly. Is Carrie another puppy that Vicki has? :huh:


gET IT RIGHT NOSY sTACY,YOU LIAR! Halle, to my horror after the fact came from a commercial breeder!:w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Coming in VERY late to this. I had a 'red flag' on the original post of needing to re-home Halle like others. I too want to know what has become of Halle. As well as where is Carrie? If she no longer has Carrie, isn't she in direct violation of breeder contract with Mr. Tran? Does someone have connections to Mr. Tran that can alert him to the fact that she may no longer have Carrie?

I think it an excellent idea to expand those who Admin go to when certain issues come up that may be out of their expertise. The original thread should have been removed immediately after Admin was alerted. I'm not blaming Admin since I totally understand that this is a very complex world when we discuss breeders/rescues/rehoming. However, there are enough people on this forum who have been a member in good standing for a very long time, have proven to be who they say they are and where their knowledge/expertise lay. I don't understand why when they alert Admin to a situation, or another situation comes up that needs someone 'in the know' of that particular area, they can not be called upon for their opinion?

Crystal...(from one Crystal to another), I know your heart was in the right place and no one wants to make you feel bad. We want to be here for you if you should need advice. Please let us know if you have Halle and how she is.


----------



## barefoot contessa

Matilda's mommy said:


> :goodpost:


It is more than a misunderstanding! You folks are lying aout me! I am angry! !st I was hurt and devastated! Marsha should be sued....


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Vicki - I can tell from your posts how upset you at what is going on here and if it were me I would want a chance to speak up. I am glad that you did not sell Halle, that was a very smart decision and a safer one for her.

It just seems like there are a lot of dogs that you have talked about and a lot of inconsistencies as to what has occured with them. Then of course, is the link in this post to YT where they use your name and talk about what occured when you sought out a puppy there. Of course, you don't ever have to justify yourself to anyone but can you see from the posts below, combined with the thread from YT, where the confusion and suspicion could be coming from?

1. A Blue Chihuahua named Chenielle who was apparently stolen from you. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/106766-just-wanted-say.html#post1806420

2. You have also mentioned, in July, that you put to sleep an 18 year old Yorkie (same thread as above). (if you put him to sleep, you should have reached out to us, that must have been difficult and we could have supported you)

3. Then you mentioned Blake who died when he was 19. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/107571-my-crisse-3.html#post1821411

4. You have also said several times you wanted a male malt, but in this post you said you were seriously considering it and inquired where a particular male malt was from. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...ould-you-want-guy-wait-you-9.html#post1813807

5. You mentioned being an owner/handler for two male yorkies. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/72-...g-supposed-reputable-breeder.html#post1788183 At another time you mentioned owning 3 male yorkies.

6. In the same post mentioned breeding them with your female Shalimar and producing 4 puppies. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/72-...g-supposed-reputable-breeder.html#post1788183 - you did not mention what ever happened to the shalimar.

7. You were getting a maltese in one week from Diamond Maltese. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come-14.html#post1785630

8. In your original post about Halle you also said she was coming home at 12 weeks http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...7-if-u-dont-mind-me-asking-4.html#post1759423 and later you said that she came home at 10.5 and the breeder wouldn't listen to you. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...-how-soon-too-soon-puppy-cut.html#post1763362

9. You also mentioned a Yorkie Girl in this post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/104328-boys-3.html#post1762413

10. You never mentioned why Tess went to live with your daughter . . . . but it seems like that happened a while back.

Can you at least let us know if you still need help finding a home for Halle or Tessa or the malt from Diamond (if you got her - I think Carrie is the name?)))

Either way, if you are in a bad situation I do wish you luck and I really do hope your son gets the help he needs (based on your post, he may have taken a very bad turn after turning down the full scholarship to Yale and I presume didn't go to U of MD either). Hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bellaratamaltese
> Halle didnt' come from Diamond though - she is from a BYBer/puppy mill, if I recall correctly. Is Carrie another puppy that Vicki has?





barefoot contessa said:


> gET IT RIGHT NOSY sTACY,YOU LIAR! Halle, to my horror after the fact came from a commercial breeder!:w00t:


Uh... isn't that what I said? A puppy mill is a commercial breeder. How does that make me a liar?


----------



## barefoot contessa

CloudClan said:


> Honestly, it is up to Crystal to decide what she can handle now, however I would back out of this if it were me. It sure looks like Crystal was trying to help out in a situation where someone was in need, and was not actually looking for a dog when this came about as she already has a young pup who needs a lot of her attention right now. Considering that this person is not as needy as she tries to appear, that is no longer a good reason to do this.
> 
> Halle's future is uncertain. So is the next dog that this woman will get when she is placed. To me this is like "rescuing" from a petstore. All you do is make room for the next one to be used in a similar way. It doesn't help.


 Please keep my name out of your mouth as you are a liar! I am not a dog dumper! I am in crises! A lady lied on YT as you are doing now! I am sorry I ever wast my time or donated on this site,you ugly troll!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

barefoot contessa said:


> Please keep my name out of your mouth as you are a liar! I am not a dog dumper! I am in crises! A lady lied on YT as you are doing now! I am sorry I ever wast my time or donated on this site,you ugly troll!


So everyone here is a liar except for you? Did Mary lie about the fact that you were inquiring about a male puppy after this 'crisis' took place?


----------



## barefoot contessa

My precious Halle is with me and I retracted a rehoming fee as soon as I asked for it! Most of you are horrible. I am sorry I ever joined this site!


----------



## barefoot contessa

bellaratamaltese said:


> So everyone here is a liar except for you? Did Mary lie about the fact that you were inquiring about a male puppy after this 'crisis' took place?


I called Mary b4 July 4th!


----------



## mary-anderson

Ok...I think enough is enough!!!! It's starting to get nasty and
we do not need it!!!!!


----------



## Green444

From the time I spent reading the posts on YT last night, it is the information that you, Vicki, provided which is in question. 
I am also very concerned as to what happened to the dogs you mentioned in your post on YT as being yours over the past three to four years. If you want people to listen to you, wouldn't it be better to answer these issues rather than attacking others who really have the dogs' interest at heart?


----------



## misti9er

Im REALLY WORRIED about Halle.


----------



## Orla

Green444 said:


> From the time I spent reading the posts on YT last night, it is the information that you, Vicki, provided which is in question.
> I am also very concerned as to what happened to the dogs you mentioned in your post on YT as being yours over the past three to four years. If you want people to listen to you, wouldn't it be better to answer these issues rather than attacking others who really have the dogs' interest at heart?


:goodpost:

Vicki, from the way you are reacting - insulting other members who are only looking out for the welfare of your dogs is making you look even more guilty.


----------



## MaryH

barefoot contessa said:


> I called Mary b4 July 4th!


 
Vicki, you must have me mixed up with someone else. I have never spoken with you. If you called me then you never left a message and my caller id never came up with your name. You did, however, PM me on 7/30.

Admin -- if possible would you please go to my PM inbox and confirm that there is a message from Barefoot Contessa dated 7/30 inquiring as to whether I had a "fur son" available for her?


----------



## silverhaven

Well insulting everyone, rather than try to clear things up somewhat is certainly not going to help anyone or anything. If you are genuine then maybe you could explain why things would seem as they do. I can understand you would be angry if all of this is fabricated, but the way you are handling it is only making matters worse. You did come on here and ask for help and the members are feeling duped, angry and concerned for your little ones.


----------



## mysugarbears

barefoot contessa said:


> Please keep my name out of your mouth as you are a liar! I am not a dog dumper! I am in crises! A lady lied on YT as you are doing now! I am sorry I ever wast my time or donated on this site,you ugly troll!


 
Wow, so everyone else is lying, but you? I find that very interesting, why would these ladies lie about you, they have nothing to gain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Yung Please close this thread, to many insults, lets move in a positive way, you can never take back words and hurt feelings


----------



## CloudClan

And were these posts you made over on the Chihuahua forum also lies? 

_Here is a post from on a Chihuahua Forum
#16 
08-17-2010, 09:00 AM

vviccles1 
chi prince/princess

Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: beverly,ma
Posts: 728

Max will not step foot in the rain. If we go out in it he burroows down in a carrier, prefers a light blankie over,heehee. Halle, my maltese is more of a adventurer.

Another post over on the Chihuahua forum:
#97 
08-31-2010, 04:53 AM
vviccles1 
chi prince/princess

Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: beverly,ma
Posts: 728

I am so excited! I am getting a 14 week lh blue tri color apple head, can hardly wait! He is flying to me the 2nd week of Sept. Hopefully we can try confirmation in the ring. i just had to get another blue after my Chenelle was stolen 2 years ago!_

Everyone say a prayer that she does not have this baby Chi. rayer:

I'll get back to "trolling" the internet now in looking for these poor victims.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I think this has gotten out of hand. People are jumping to conclusions and speculating with not enough info. Let us please go back to being kind and stop fanning the flames. OK?


----------



## misti9er

My main concern is Halle. Seems like everyones anger is causing them to turn their back on this poor innocent baby!! Someone please rescue her and dont let your anger for Halles owner stand in the way of Halles well being,she needs to be in a loving good home. Bless this poor baby!!


----------



## MaryH

I agree that the time has probably come to lock this thread. However, I do not think it should be removed. The majority of our SM family are kind, caring, loving people who consider first and foremost the well-being of all of God's creatures. For this reason, people need to know when there is someone among us who may not have the well-being of an animal as their top priority. There is more than enough information, some published and some not published, to substantiate the concerns expressed throughout this thread. In addition to being concerned about Halle, I am concerned about the good, caring, kind-hearted people, breeders included, who are members here. None of us deserves to be taken in because in the end it may put another one of our beloved little ones at risk.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MaryH said:


> I agree that the time has probably come to lock this thread. However, I do not think it should be removed. The majority of our SM family are kind, caring, loving people who consider first and foremost the well-being of all of God's creatures. For this reason, people need to know when there is someone among us who may not have the well-being of an animal as their top priority. There is more than enough information, some published and some not published, to substantiate the concerns expressed throughout this thread. In addition to being concerned about Halle, I am concerned about the good, caring, kind-hearted people, breeders included, who are members here. None of us deserves to be taken in because in the end it may put another one of our beloved little ones at risk.


 :goodpost:


----------



## pammy4501

barefoot contessa said:


> You are a total idiot!


 So, I'm a total idiot, a bimbo and a nosy liar! And you still have yet to tell anyone where Halle is. Just answer the question.

Sincerly,

Total Idiot, Bimbo at Large


----------



## poochie2

She did answer the question in post #114.

This thread has gone too far. Like someone else stated, people are just jumping to conclusions without knowing the exact facts


----------



## bellaratamaltese

CloudClan said:


> And were these posts you made over on the Chihuahua forum also lies?
> 
> _Here is a post from on a Chihuahua Forum
> #16
> 08-17-2010, 09:00 AM
> 
> vviccles1
> chi prince/princess
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2007
> Location: beverly,ma
> Posts: 728
> 
> Max will not step foot in the rain. If we go out in it he burroows down in a carrier, prefers a light blankie over,heehee. Halle, my maltese is more of a adventurer.
> 
> Another post over on the Chihuahua forum:
> #97
> 08-31-2010, 04:53 AM
> vviccles1
> chi prince/princess
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2007
> Location: beverly,ma
> Posts: 728
> 
> I am so excited! I am getting a 14 week lh blue tri color apple head, can hardly wait! He is flying to me the 2nd week of Sept. Hopefully we can try confirmation in the ring. i just had to get another blue after my Chenelle was stolen 2 years ago!_
> 
> Everyone say a prayer that she does not have this baby Chi. rayer:
> 
> I'll get back to "trolling" the internet now in looking for these poor victims.



Look at this one

_vviccles1 
chi prince/princess
dated 08-09-2010, 06:43 AM
Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: beverly,ma
Posts: 728
I am Happily Back
Hi old friends and new! I have had a hellish time of it! Not only has my health been bad but I had another robbery and my dogs were stolen includung my 1st litter of chis! I have tried to pull my self up by my bootstraps as the saying goes. My new tiny much loved pack consists of a little maltese female pup named Halle who will be 7 months this months and a precious tiny black and white lh chi who tips the scale s at 11/2 lbs. He is charting 3 lbs at maturity. He will be 6 months the 13th of this month. I will post pics when I get a new USB cord. Really missed this site._

then in the same thread
_ #17 
08-16-2010, 09:35 PM

vviccles1 
chi prince/princess

Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: beverly,ma
Posts: 728

Hi! Thankyou for the heartwarming replies from old friends and new!!Yes, They got my beloved Nya and her 4 babies and my other chi! Thankfully , I had given Tessa (yorkie) to my daughter and my 2 grandsons. They took flat screen tvs. computers, money and jewlery. I was only gone for 2 hours. I beleive it wwas the next door neighboor who was moving. In 2006 when I lived a street away and had a house invasion while I was sleeping. Chenelles whimpering woke me up. They only stole her and my purse which had my pain meds in it. The police who were NO HELP said my medication had a street value of $4ooo. Can you beleive that? I was so devastated because my 18 year old yorkie had just passed 6 months prior and I was over the moon over Chenelle. I beleive now my daughter's x did it!
Love,
Vicki 
P.S. Curt, my son promised to bring home a usb cord tonight after his shift from Walmart so I shall post tomorrow. Max is from a puppymill raid in MO. He is so sweet with a perfect applehead.I have only had him for 3 weeks. Had Halle since she was 9 weeks. They get along great!_

The information is too similar to be just a coincidence. Having other dogs is surely not a crime - but this does not seem honest at all.


----------



## Cosy

SOMEONE PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD! (I said quietly and politely)


----------



## misti9er

bellaratamaltese said:


> Look at this one
> 
> _vviccles1 _
> _chi prince/princess_
> _ dated 08-09-2010, 06:43 AM_
> _Join Date: Feb 2007_
> _Location: beverly,ma_
> _Posts: 728_
> _I am Happily Back_
> _Hi old friends and new! I have had a hellish time of it! Not only has my health been bad but I had another robbery and my dogs were stolen includung my 1st litter of chis! I have tried to pull my self up by my bootstraps as the saying goes. My new tiny much loved pack consists of a little maltese female pup named Halle who will be 7 months this months and a precious tiny black and white lh chi who tips the scale s at 11/2 lbs. He is charting 3 lbs at maturity. He will be 6 months the 13th of this month. I will post pics when I get a new USB cord. Really missed this site._
> 
> then in the same thread
> _#17 _
> _08-16-2010, 09:35 PM_
> 
> _vviccles1 _
> _chi prince/princess_
> 
> _Join Date: Feb 2007_
> _Location: beverly,ma_
> _Posts: 728_
> 
> _Hi! Thankyou for the heartwarming replies from old friends and new!!Yes, They got my beloved Nya and her 4 babies and my other chi! Thankfully , I had given Tessa (yorkie) to my daughter and my 2 grandsons. They took flat screen tvs. computers, money and jewlery. I was only gone for 2 hours. I beleive it wwas the next door neighboor who was moving. In 2006 when I lived a street away and had a house invasion while I was sleeping. Chenelles whimpering woke me up. They only stole her and my purse which had my pain meds in it. The police who were NO HELP said my medication had a street value of $4ooo. Can you beleive that? I was so devastated because my 18 year old yorkie had just passed 6 months prior and I was over the moon over Chenelle. I beleive now my daughter's x did it!_
> _Love,_
> _Vicki _
> _P.S. Curt, my son promised to bring home a usb cord tonight after his shift from Walmart so I shall post tomorrow. Max is from a puppymill raid in MO. He is so sweet with a perfect applehead.I have only had him for 3 weeks. Had Halle since she was 9 weeks. They get along great!_
> 
> The information is too similar to be just a coincidence. Having other dogs is surely not a crime - but this does not seem honest at all.


 
WOW, something is terribly wrong with that woman.. That should be illegal!! Its unhumane on so many levels. I am soo worried about Halle.. somebody needs to stop her.. a friend, family member, someone, anyone.. gosh!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Cosy said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD! (I said quietly and politely)


I agree (and I'm the last one who posted :thumbsup It should be closed (but not deleted)


----------



## momtoboo

Has anyone heard from Crystal? This has all been a total disaster from the start. I sooooooo hoped Halle had gotten a new loving home by now. Looks like we'll never know what happened to her now.


----------



## barefoot contessa

momtoboo said:


> Has anyone heard from Crystal? This has all been a total disaster from the start. I sooooooo hoped Halle had gotten a new loving home by now. Looks like we'll never know what happened to her now.


Dont worry you nosy uncaring bitch,Crystal will post a picture if she wants to deal with you that are backstabbing morons! You will see how loved, and healthy she is:Remember,what comes around,goes around!:angry:


----------



## oliveira101903

I do not have Halle yet. I will have her on Thursday. I will keep you updated. I am trying to stay away from the negativity. Halle needs a home and I am willing to do that for this baby girl. Thats my only concern right now!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

*please close this yung*


----------



## Miss_Annie

and where are the admin? This seriously needs to be closed... STAT!


----------



## mysugarbears

momtoboo said:


> Has anyone heard from Crystal? This has all been a total disaster from the start. I sooooooo hoped Halle had gotten a new loving home by now. Looks like we'll never know what happened to her now.





barefoot contessa said:


> Dont worry you nosy uncaring bitch,Crystal will post a picture if she wants to deal with you that are backstabbing morons! You will see how loved, and healthy she is:Remember,what comes around,goes around!:angry:


That was uncalled for.  Sue was just voicing her concern for Halle. I hope you also remember, what comes around goes around and karma's a bitch.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Miss_Annie said:


> and where are the admin? This seriously needs to be closed... STAT!


Definitely agree.


----------



## Miss_Annie

mysugarbears said:


> That was uncalled for.  Sue was just voicing her concern for Halle. I hope you also remember, what comes around goes around and karma's a bitch.


Please don't let her get you worked up. At the moment, that's all she's trying to do. I don't want the admins to have to ban more than one person. You are a very valuable member here at SM! *hugs*


----------



## mysugarbears

Miss_Annie said:


> Please don't let her get you worked up. At the moment, that's all she's trying to do. I don't want the admins to have to ban more than one person. You are a very valuable member here at SM! *hugs*


 
Thank you Annie. :hugging: I'll calm myself down now.


----------



## Miss_Annie

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Annie. :hugging: I'll calm myself down now.


Anytime! It's situations like these that we gotta stick together like glue! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo

barefoot contessa said:


> Dont worry you nosy uncaring bitch,Crystal will post a picture if she wants to deal with you that are backstabbing morons! You will see how loved, and healthy she is:Remember,what comes around,goes around!:angry:


Well, that was really mean, nasty & completely uncalled for. But I'm glad to know Halle will be getting a new home.:innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom

oliveira101903 said:


> I do not have Halle yet. I will have her on Thursday. I will keep you updated. I am trying to stay away from the negativity. Halle needs a home and I am willing to do that for this baby girl. Thats my only concern right now!!!


Oh good. I can't wait for updates on Sweet Little Halle. I wish her the best, and all the love in the world.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I have come back to visit this thread after a few hours and do not like all the twists and turns it has taken. As Barefoot Contessa said, Halle will be going to Crystal on Thursday and from that point it will be up to Crystal to determine what information she wishes to share with the group, if at all. I think it needs to be left at that.

It is late and I am not sure if administration is currently policing this thread. However, we are all adults and are able to police ourselves. 

Please remember that no matter how invested in a cause you are, zealous advocacy (or defense) can blur the line between what is appropriate and what is not. It is up to you to maintain your dignity and demonstrate decorum at all times.


----------



## Starsmom

barefoot contessa said:


> It is more than a misunderstanding! You folks are lying aout me! I am angry! !st I was hurt and devastated! Marsha should be sued....


Marsha here. Sue me for what? Starting a thread with Halle's interest in mind? It appears you have an issue with acquiring dogs, then posting on some forum. The forums provide compassion, comradery, knowledge, and good times. I think you have the need to be needed - the clinical term is Munchausen Syndrome. 

I am happy to see Halle _*will have*_ her forever home on Thursday. That's what's important here.


----------



## Snowbody

I have been away from SM since last week so late coming in but i think we all have to take the high road and not be goaded by all this name calling. It's so sixth grade. I pray that if there is indeed a Halle, that she finds a safe loving home. I also pray that everyone gets over this soon, because the negative energy is toxic. After feeling empathy for Halle's mom since we're all familiar with stories of people who have had to give up pets because of the economy, and her personal plight in the first thread, my antenna went up with this poster when I suggested very early there that she look for a rescue and she then went on to cast aspersions on rescues. If you know us here, we worship those in rescue and for good cause. They are our heroes, not the villains here. I believe that my suspicions were confirmed in several ways and think it was important to get things out in the open, but I don't like the tone this all has taken. 
Bottom line is we welcome honest, caring people to SM who put their pets in front of, or on par with, all others in their lives. We don't welcome people who are trying to scam us, make illegitimate money off fluffs or ourselves and who add to the problem of too many dogs ending up in shelters by practicing careless purchases. And we certainly don't welcome people calling our long time cherished members vile names. I feel this poster is not welcome here and I hope the thread gets closed down tomorrow when the admins come to work. It might be best to leave it up as a cautionary tale, but it's up to the admins.


----------



## Miss_Annie

Snowbody said:


> I have been away from SM since last week so late coming in but i think we all have to take the high road and not be goaded by all this name calling. It's so sixth grade. I pray that if there is indeed a Halle, that she finds a safe loving home. I also pray that everyone gets over this soon, because the negative energy is toxic. After feeling empathy for Halle's mom since we're all familiar with stories of people who have had to give up pets because of the economy, and her personal plight in the first thread, my antenna went up with this poster when I suggested very early there that she look for a rescue and she then went on to cast aspersions on rescues. If you know us here, we worship those in rescue and for good cause. They are our heroes, not the villains here. I believe that my suspicions were confirmed in several ways and think it was important to get things out in the open, but I don't like the tone this all has taken.
> Bottom line is we welcome honest, caring people to SM who put their pets in front of, or on par with, all others in their lives. We don't welcome people who are trying to scam us, make illegitimate money off fluffs or ourselves and who add to the problem of too many dogs ending up in shelters by practicing careless purchases. *And we certainly don't welcome people calling our long time cherished members vile names.* I feel this poster is not welcome here and I hope the thread gets closed down tomorrow when the admins come to work. It might be best to leave it up as a cautionary tale, but it's up to the admins.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## mysugarbears

Snowbody said:


> I have been away from SM since last week so late coming in but i think we all have to take the high road and not be goaded by all this name calling. It's so sixth grade. I pray that if there is indeed a Halle, that she finds a safe loving home. I also pray that everyone gets over this soon, because the negative energy is toxic. After feeling empathy for Halle's mom since we're all familiar with stories of people who have had to give up pets because of the economy, and her personal plight in the first thread, my antenna went up with this poster when I suggested very early there that she look for a rescue and she then went on to cast aspersions on rescues. If you know us here, we worship those in rescue and for good cause. They are our heroes, not the villains here. I believe that my suspicions were confirmed in several ways and think it was important to get things out in the open, but I don't like the tone this all has taken.
> Bottom line is we welcome honest, caring people to SM who put their pets in front of, or on par with, all others in their lives. We don't welcome people who are trying to scam us, make illegitimate money off fluffs or ourselves and who add to the problem of too many dogs ending up in shelters by practicing careless purchases. And we certainly don't welcome people calling our long time cherished members vile names. I feel this poster is not welcome here and I hope the thread gets closed down tomorrow when the admins come to work. It might be best to leave it up as a cautionary tale, but it's up to the admins.


 




:goodpost:


----------



## KAG

Vicki,
I'm asking you please refrain from the name calling. It's not the least bit warranted. If you have something to say, that's great. Not that way, though.
xoxoxox


----------



## nekkidfish

If the thread is 'closed' I hope an explaination is given and it is left. Disappearing posts and threads solve nothing and put such a negative vibe into the forum.

Just MHO.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## barefoot contessa

That goes for for you Debbie and you other uncaring witch hunters. Yung, why do you let bitter women on this sight who lie and kick women when they are down? I am so done with this sight. Still think Kerry and Crystal are true ladies and Ladies mom and sorry if I am missing some true ladies. Please close this thread cuz these women have nothing better to do then fabricate and destroy a disabled woman when she is down.


----------



## barefoot contessa

mysugarbears said:


> :goodpost:


Nothing to do with the economy featherhead. Its people like you with no empathy that has lead me to name calling you idiot! No Halle? I had to rehome her due to a eviction that led to a no pets building. I have bEen honest .Big mistake. You can kiss my Ass.Do you think your all knowing?


----------



## Katkoota

Yung, PLEASE do something with this thread!!! It needs to be closed! It is not getting anywhere good! 

*and Kat, you need to stop getting into reading it* 

To Crystal or whoever will end up living with Halle (which I pray for it to happen - to the permanent loving good home): I wish you and her the best happy and healthy years to come ahead! I hope that the least good thing that can come out of this thread is that we will, at least, get an update that says that she is well and is happy...Nothing more!

Thank you!

*Kat is OUT of this thread*


----------



## Orla

barefoot contessa said:


> Dont worry you nosy uncaring bitch,Crystal will post a picture if she wants to deal with you that are backstabbing morons! You will see how loved, and healthy she is:Remember,*what comes around,goes around!*:angry:


I sure hope so! Get Ready for it, Vicki!


I really think we need to get to the bottom of this but I agree that the name calling and totally vile posts by barefoot contessa are out of order and so childish and no one needs to read them - so unless she is going to grow up and tell us the truth about whats happened to all of her poor dogs - yorkies, malts, chi's - who knows what eles, I agree that the thread should be closed - its moving no where.


----------

